# Low milk supply after c section



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Bella had 2 pups by cesarian on the 16th and seemed to be doing ok until yesterday. Had a scare with the male pup, lil guy stopped nursing and had a seizure. Gave him a little honey and rushed to the clinic. Our vet, who is amazing btw, was able to see us right away and gave him a nice mouthful of nutri-cal and sent us home with pro-biolac to bottle feed. The female pup seems to be doing good, but upon inspection, Bella seems to only have one functioning teat. We have been feeding her puppy food since before the pups arrived, and she has been on a calcium supplement from day one after the surgery. The pups are doing great with the bottle, but is there anything else I can do for Bella to try and boost her supply? I am encouraging the pups to nurse even after I feed them but I don't think they're getting much of anything. I'd really like for them to at least get a little bit from her as well, ya know? She was spayed at the same time, and we were assured that she would still be able to nurse, but obviously that isn't the case. Was the surgery the problem, or the small litter size? I'm thinking it's a combination of both. I've only had experience with Boxers (my dad bred and showed years back when I was a kid) and they never had any problems, but then again they tended to throw huge litters. For the record, I am no breeder, our vet is taking the little female, and we are keeping the male.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You need to up her fluid intake. I make thickened water and goat's milk (with cornstarch) and syringe it into them the first 2 weeks...you can also give her fenugreek - 1 capsule every 6-8 hours until she and her breath smell like maple syrup.

How do you gather she only has one functioning teat?


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I will try that. She is getting plenty of water and eating well herself. As for her teat, the pups are only really latching onto that one (right rearmost) and we tried to express the others to see if anything at all was happening. The first 4, both sides, haven't developed at all and are still flush with her body. The one that works is the only one we were able to get anything from. The left side matches it in size, but is dry as a bone and the pups get frustrated trying to suckle from it and invariably move to the "good one" It feels empty, just sorta loose skin there. I don't really know what's up with that. There is definitely a palpable difference between the two. Bella is being a good sport about all of this, and is otherwise a fantastic mama. The 2 in the back (the good one and it's mate) were nice and full the night before the pups arrived, but it's almost like after the left was emptied it never really kicked into gear. I'm glad she has at least one that is functioning, but it's worriesome. She isn't showing any signs of mastitis or a blockage anywhere, just no production. She's on clavamox as a precaution after the surgery, do you think that could have anything to do with it? I haven't heard of antibiotics drying up the supply, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

I should add that the pups are completely ignoring the ones that are still flush with her body.
The mama is 2 years old, first and only litter. She was/is in excellent health otherwise.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I would encurage the pups to suckle from as many teats as possible...or at least the bottom 4 as there are only 2 pups. Pinch it (or the skin around it) with your finger & try to get them to latch on. The more they suck the more it will stimulate milk production in all the glands. If they're not latching on & sucking to any teats it won't get into milk production mode. I would be doing that BEFORE bottle feeding as that is when they are likely to have the most vigorous suction. Then top them off with as much milk as they will take from the bottle that way they are getting what they can from mom plus getting full. It does sometimes take a few days after whelping for milk to come in full force...let alone with a c-section. Just make sure they latch onto & suck at least the back 4 teats before bottle feeding & hopefully it will trigger better production.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh gosh, you're right. I was just so worried about them having something in their tummies I did it backwards. Tried your suggestion of pinching it out a bit and they both got a good latch and are going at it right now. The female is really going to town, and the male is still nursing, but complaining a bit. I'll leave them to it and offer the bottle later. I just wish there was some magic way to tell how much they're getting from her.


----------

